# Biggest ml juice



## Imotions (15/3/17)

Hi all 
Whats the biggest bottle juice around 30ml 50ml 100ml think i seen 120ml whats bigger than that and does any local juices come in bigger sizes? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

Hi @Imotions , 

I have moved the thread to "Who has Stock" so that vendors can get back to you directly if they wish.

I think if you speak to most of the blenders directly they could make up bigger sizes for you.

I know I once won a giant 500ml bottle of XXX from @Oupa , and I'm pretty sure I once saw pictures of 500ml bottles of @Zeki Hilmi 's range.


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/3/17)

Hi @Imotions & @Stosta ... We have supplied up to 1ltrs to customers before that use a flavour thats their ADV. It works out more cost effective.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Imotions (15/3/17)

Stosta said:


> Hi @Imotions ,
> 
> I have moved the thread to "Who has Stock" so that vendors can get back to you directly if they wish.
> 
> ...


Hi @Stosta i seen on fb a guy got i think 2x 5liters if im not mistaken so just wondering as it would be good to have my fav juice in a bigger quantity 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (15/3/17)

Zeki Hilmi said:


> Hi @Imotions & @Stosta ... We have supplied up to 1ltrs to customers before that use a flavour thats their ADV. It works out more cost effective.


But how much would say a 1liter cost though... i know it probably will vary supplier to supplier but roughly what price bracket? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Wash (15/3/17)

Apologies in advance for what may become a hi-jacked can of worms but:

When buying juice in large quantities like 1litre, what kind of shelf life are we looking at? I have not had a bottle of juice since I started vaping that lasted longer than a month or two before it went up in (metaphorical) smoke, so I have not had to think about this at all.

It would be a shame to spend the money and then have to throw half of it away because it went bad...

When buying juice in such quantities, do you just buy 0mg nic juice and nic it up in small batches as and when needed? (say 100ml nic'ed juice each month?)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Imotions (15/3/17)

I bought a few bottles 30ml and 50ml juices in like dec jan and still vaping them only problem i have is one of the juices nic seems to have got stronger or something coz its whacks me... then i got frozen which i purchesed in like nov and only finished the second bottle yesterday and it was still good to go 
I think its more on how one stores the juice like in a dark place away from sunlight and stuff.. like i had a bottle with a bit of juice on a window pane and in like a week it went black lol

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/3/17)

The longer juice is left to steep the better the vaping experience. I have juice that's over 1 year old and it's amazing.


----------



## Stosta (15/3/17)

Wash said:


> Apologies in advance for what may become a hi-jacked can of worms but:
> 
> When buying juice in large quantities like 1litre, what kind of shelf life are we looking at? I have not had a bottle of juice since I started vaping that lasted longer than a month or two before it went up in (metaphorical) smoke, so I have not had to think about this at all.
> 
> ...


If you keep it nice and cool, I'm under the impression that it is safe for about 2 years. Although the flavour profiles might change with this extended period of time. As @Zeki Hilmi said, usually a lengthy steep is ideal, but for some juices I find this is not always the case.

For example, I have taken to keeping my XXX in the fridge because it tastes better freshly made IMO. So in an attempt to slow down the steeping process it gets put in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Zeki Hilmi (15/3/17)

Menthol and Fruits don't need steeping and generally it's a shake and vape @Stosta

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Anneries (15/3/17)

Wash said:


> When buying juice in large quantities like 1litre, what kind of shelf life are we looking at?


I am not sure about shelf life, but I have read this morning about some vendors that recommend that you still steep their product for up to a month to fully appreciate it. BUT on the other hand, depending on your vaping style, 1 liter might not last that long. Especially if you are not the only one vaping from it. I can see that a newly discovered flavour in our household will not last a month even if we buy a liter.



Wash said:


> I have not had a bottle of juice since I started vaping that lasted longer than a month or two before it went up in (metaphorical) smoke, so I have not had to think about this at all.


I can only relate to part of that sentence, *I have not had a bottle of juice since I started vaping that lasted longer than a month. *Currently I sit at about 300ml (3 x 100ml) bottles of my ADV splashed with about 120ml odds and ends that I have in rotation.

If I use my Moonshot on the Noisy Cricket I can easily go through 30ml in a night. So I have to keep a RDA at all times to help me limit my consumption.


----------



## Oupa (15/3/17)

Can do 500ml and 1000ml yes. You are welcome to email us on info@vapourmountain.co.za to request pricing. For maximum freshness, storing large quantities would be best in fridge or freezer, preferably in full bottles with as little air as possible. In the freezer you might lose some flavour over long term storage, so fridge is probably better. Also consider decanting in glass bottles for very long term storage.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Imotions (15/3/17)

Oupa said:


> Can do 500ml and 1000ml yes. You are welcome to email us on info@vapourmountain.co.za to request pricing. For maximum freshness, storing large quantities would be best in fridge or freezer, preferably in full bottles with as little air as possible. In the freezer you might lose some flavour over long term storage, so fridge is probably better. Also consider decanting in glass bottles for very long term storage.


Thank you @Oupa... i dont trust leaving my bottles in the fridge esspecially when having visitors lol they might think its a tonic lol.... while we on it why dont mixers use those brown bottles? 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## shabbar (15/3/17)

when i just started vaping a 30ml used to last me about a month , these days with the high powered gear that i have im on 30-45mls a day.

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------

